# I may sound nuts but at 53 I want to go to baker pastry school



## red87 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi my name is Ron and new to the forum. I am 53 living in Mesa, Arizona and a pc tech and burnt out totally. I have a desire to go to baking and pastry school. I thought about culinary art but as much as I love to cook and do that well I have to admit that my favorite is to bake. I would love to learn professionally and become a baker, cake decorator, pastry maker in a business working for someone. I have no desire to run my own business again at all. I do not require tons of money for my wife and me to be happy but want to do something I love the rest of my life and baking over general cooking is for me in my opinion.
I want to know at my age is this possible? And do any of you know any schools that you would recommend in Phoenix area that are worthy of the cost to learn this from? I can not go to another city as I have to stay with my family but want to do this. I have talked to others that say learn culinary and cooking also but why if my goal is to be primarily a baker.
Any thoughts on this would be appreciated by someone new looking at a late age career change that would let me enjoy many years left to work.
thank you
Ron


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

All i can say Ron is GO FOR IT if its something that makes your heart go faster and stimulates your brain and makes you feel passionate about then do it 
I have been a qualified chef since 1986 had a long time in the industry then went away for a bit and returned to it 4 yrs ago , im now studying to be a patisserie chef and its the best best best thing i could have ever done coming back to school to do this im nearly 42. I feel like my heart is singing with joy everytime i go in to school or bake something


----------



## red87 (Jul 26, 2008)

HI thanks to, I love to cook dont get me wrong but I sat and though on this a long time and feel if I really had a choice would I love to be in a kitchen cooking meals or would I wrather be baking breads, making cakes, and pastries and deserts, well the baking won over me. I love the early hours working in the wee mornings and the aroma of baking is well you know heavenly. I do hope to fullfill this dream if it is in gods plans it will be as my wife says.
Best of luck in your baking future.
Ron


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

Age is just a number in many ways. As long as you are able to stand on your feet for long hours, you can continue working. And you might as well be doing something you love. I think you will know best what your body can handle. I see some 50-60 somethings biking, rollerblading and walking... in better shape than many 20-30 somethings while others are not as fit so I think it will depend on your own personal health. I think the days of retiring at 65 are close to an end with people easily living to 100 or older nowadays so I think we will see more and more people working later in life as time goes by. I think even if you are just starting this career at your age you may still have many years ahead of your working in this field.


----------



## red87 (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree I am not that old lol that I am thinking retirement just turning 53 this coming thursday and many more years to work and not a problem on my feet all day as I am used to that and if you have a passion the long days on feet seem to take waside over the joy of doing something you love.
thank you
Ron


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Red87--check your PM's.

Also check out www.americancakedecorating.com for some books on cake decorating.

How much and what type of baking do you do at home?
Do you own any baking/pastry books aimed at professionals?


----------



## red87 (Jul 26, 2008)

HI I did check the pm messages read and deleted them thanks, I dont have any books aimed at professionals honestly. I do baking at home from breads to cakes and have done some custom cakes for people I know for occasions and am efficient with air brushing. I am looking now at scottsdale baking pastry course but not sure if I can afford that much money to learn and think if I dont do a schooling at my age I may not be able to find an entry job in baking pastry field that will hire me to train me at all.
thank you
Ron


----------



## lisav (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Red - Is there a junior college near you that has a Bakery Arts certificate? JC is WAY cheaper than private school. I retired at 52 to change careers to cheffing; and have started a Culinary Arts certificate program at the local JC.


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh, heh . I was only one decade younger than you, went for it, and succeeded in spades. 
OK: yes, you are too old and no one with a brain will want to hire someone as old as you. If you do succeed in getting an interview, the first and most important question you will get is: dude, you are so old, why do you want a job normally filled by a 20-25 year-old??? You better have a really good answer to this question prepared way in advance of the job interview. 

Personal advice: do not overlook the possibility of starting out by simply volunteering your time to local soup kitchens, and honing your skills gratis. When ready, apply to regular, payroll sort of jobs. 

You never know how successful you will be until you try.


----------



## lisav (Apr 9, 2008)

See, anything is possible!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, if that's the first question an employer asks you, you're better off not working for them because they are less than intelligent. Age shouldn't be brought up at any time during the hiring process; the employer would be opening themselves up for a potential age discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agee. I'd be pretty thrown if anyone asked me anything so unprofessional.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

The interviewer most likely won't be asking the question in the raw, un-varnished manner that jerry i h posted it. The interviewer will beat around the bush trying to ferret out some information as to why a person who migh typically be at the upper end of a career financially would be interested in the income or position that is typically for the youngest adults.

I actually didn't get a job because the guy just couldn't fathom why I would be willing to take such a drastic cut in pay when I left healthcare. It just personally made no sense to him at all, so he refused to hire me.


----------



## scottae316 (May 7, 2008)

You know, I would have an answer, then at the point of the interview where I was asked if I had any questions I would ask one. "Are all those with management or responsibility here all as hung up on age and show a lack of maturity as you?" Then thank them for their time get up and walk out. Why, with their question I would know that I had no chance of getting hired and if that chef or HR person was suppose to represent the company it would be better to keep looking.


----------



## slelliott (Jul 22, 2008)

I completely agree with this. I am 36 and after almost 15 years in the same field decided to make the jump to the Culinary field. When I was looking for kitchen jobs I found that the "youngins" were gettin' the jobs. I know I'm only in my thirties but in some places that raises eyebrows. So I volunteered my time. As soon as I said "Work for Nothing" just so they could see how I work I was in. You being 53 will present some challenges but like others on this forum are saying GO FOR IT!!! I admire your willingness to follow your mind heart and soul. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

